# IPads



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How many of you have an IPad? I never thought there would be much use for it business wise, except as a nice photo album.
I have been debating getting one, was waiting for the IPhone to become available next month:thumbup:.

I spent all day today at an "IPad Summit" for school today and was blown away by all the possibilities! Here is a copy of the agenda. While a lot of it is educational stuff, scroll down to the productivity section. There are tons of links and tips.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think I will wait until they have all the bells and whistles first.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I really don't see anything in the iPad that I can't do with my laptop that has many more features and productivity. (it has about 10x more processing power and a HD screen)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Does a Ipad even have a usb plug in?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know a technically addicted couple who just HAD TO HAVE an iPad. He sold it after a few weeks. Just didn't think it was such a must have after all.

Another couple at the table said they are great for travelers who read - all those books taking up so much less room and weight. 

My technically unaware brother (who is easily addicted to TV, and therefore does not own one) has been sucked into that little screen for hours.

My jury is still out. I'm still weighing all the evidence - and there is a lot of it, both pro and con.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I asked for one for X-mas but diden't get it. I'm gonna buy one soon...right it off!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just wait a couple of years I'm sure they will have some new things that will put it to shame.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

My thought is they really came out with it too early.I'm really looking for the next Iphone because the last one was kind of a let down, I have the 3sg and it does just about the same as the new one. I just think Apple is under the gun and wanting to make something happen before it's time.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree Bill, and that is how I felt, figured an IPhone would be enough for me. But after seeing some of the stuff I saw today, just got me thinking about it again! You know how I love my Mac stuff!

There is a USB, the presenter had his IPad hooked to the projector and gave a very nice presentation, going from presentation to apps to internet very smoothly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I agree Bill, and that is how I felt, figured an IPhone would be enough for me. But after seeing some of the stuff I saw today, just got me thinking about it again! You know how I love my Mac stuff!


I'll let you test drive and tell me what you think :thumbup:

I do want to want one - legitimately.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, I think an iPad would be for fun. I would probably use it for forums, internet, e-books, etc. I do not think I would use it mainly for work.

I could see a company like GeorgeZ that was cloud based being able to use it more. But, I still think for most of us a real keyboard is essential to productivity (future generations, maybe not).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> For me, I think an iPad would be for fun. I would probably use it for forums, internet, e-books, etc. I do not think I would use it mainly for work.
> 
> I could see a company like GeorgeZ that was cloud based being able to use it more. But, I still think for most of us a real keyboard is essential to productivity (future generations, maybe not).


That is a good point, I was pretty impressed at the touch screen keyboard, and they do have Apple keyboards that are separate, and one guy had this, was pretty nice.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess if I had to carry a keyboard anyway, I would just carry my dell XT tablet. If I remove the 2nd battery, it is pretty light weight. Not iPad light, but it will do.

I must say though, with my new Android phone that swype feature for the keyboard is pretty nice for writing and I am guessing the ipads have something similar.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I hesitate to lug my macbook around too much because it was so expensive, and I just have too much on it, if it got stolen or damaged......
An IPad at 4-500 bucks should last 5-6 years, and if the battery dies, you send it back to Apple and for $99, they send you a new one!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

my daughter wanted one so I got reading about them on the net.I got her one, but want I learned is the ipad is just a Iphone without the phone.I don't know how old you are but,it seemed the general consensus was the younger generation preferred the Iphone or Ipad for what it could do,while the older ones preferred the crack berry,there is suspose to be alot more things business wise that the black berry can do.just what I hear.think it's the black berry bold that is the rage now


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> I asked for one for X-mas but diden't get it. I'm gonna buy one soon...right it off!!!


You sound like alot of people who talk about buying something and then trying to convince you its somehow free because you can "write it off:thumbup:"
Last time I checked, it still costs money. Buying something for you business makes sense if it helps make you money. If it don't, just realize that fact.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Got the smart phones, netbooks, small laptops.
It's like a large and ugly iphone that can't make phone cals.

With so many new tablets coming up and available, 
I wouldn't buy it.
The 7 inch ones make more sense.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> You sound like alot of people who talk about buying something and then trying to convince you its somehow free because you can "write it off:thumbup:"
> Last time I checked, it still costs money. Buying something for you business makes sense if it helps make you money. If it don't, just realize that fact.


Good point!!! Thanks


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Apple panders to a certain sector.."zombies" and "gotta have it without knowing why" types.

I love my winmo smartphone, it makes sense, and beats the iphone all over the place.


besides, my flow is too heavy for the ipad...lol.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Apple panders to a certain sector.."zombies" and "gotta have it without knowing why" types.



Classic non-Apple user statement.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Classic non-Apple user statement.


Nah, just a classic Wise statement. 

Rob used to have a boss he called the seagull, guy came in screeching and poopin' all over then left.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know Chris, I've got a couple of college-aged nephews who are Apple-Freaks. If Apple puts out something new, they gotta have it. Everytime they went on vacation somewhere they visited the local Apple store and took a picture of it.

My wife wants me to get an IPhone....because she saw an app that apparently you can hold the phone next to your chest and it will show an EKG to see if you're having a heart attack. I politely informed her that I didn't need an IPhone or anything else to let me know that....once you have one, you aint forgetting what it felt like. LOL

I know of a few who have the IPad, but I can't see it taking the abuse of a netbook or small laptop that it could be subjected to with a painters/contractors type of daily use. I have a tough enough time just keeping my cell phone clean. I guess I'm just not with the current times.......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That makes a lot of sense Wolf, I can see the pitfalls for a PC. I will probably get one sooner or later, but mostly for school related stuff. I have close to 100 different Mac products I maintain at school, so I have to keep up to date.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wise, I have an HTC touch pro II windows 6.5 mobile and just upgraded to a T-Mobile g2 with Android 2.2. Android is better with the sole exception of outlook syncing.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> That makes a lot of sense Wolf, I can see the pitfalls for a PC. I will probably get one sooner or later, but mostly for school related stuff. I have close to 100 different Mac products I maintain at school, so I have to keep up to date.


 
AH HA!!! So you are a "Closet Apple Freak".


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I don't know Chris, I've got a couple of college-aged nephews who are Apple-Freaks. If Apple puts out something new, they gotta have it. Everytime they went on vacation somewhere they visited the local Apple store and took a picture of it.
> 
> My wife wants me to get an IPhone....because she saw an app that apparently you can hold the phone next to your chest and it will show an EKG to see if you're having a heart attack. I politely informed her that I didn't need an IPhone or anything else to let me know that....once you have one, you aint forgetting what it felt like. LOL
> 
> I know of a few who have the IPad, but I can't see it taking the abuse of a netbook or small laptop that it could be subjected to with a painters/contractors type of daily use. I have a tough enough time just keeping my cell phone clean. I guess I'm just not with the current times.......


Yup Wolf....what Apple as a business has done VERY well is hit that market you mention....and yes (hanging my head) Wise I will give you both acknowledgment of that. Apple, itunes, apps, iphone is a crazy money making machine. 

BUT....

They have great products that work very well to back up this frenzy. I'm sure you've heard the statement, "it just works"...and it does. I have some training in setting up a classroom network. I've taught in various labs in high schools....the Apple labs are way easier to run and manage...the PC ones you are constantly putting out fires or shutting down frozen computers. Their systems are so intuitive for what we regularly use them for, graphics, photos, emails, budgets home network systems. 

They've done an amazing job at making all their components....work. I could go on as I'm a complete fan, but I don't own a iphone as the monthly charges up here are ridiculous and I've never paid for an app or music through itunes. 

As in there are Apple fans that don't open their wallet up every time Apple comes out with something new.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

apple has always been a good product for those doing a bunch of graphic arts, video, etc type of work. 

I got a old friend whos a prof at the U of Kentucky and hes always been a gadget type guy and like to buy new things. He got an ipad. He probably didn't need it, and thats fine. Free country. 

My brother and his wife just got iphones and when we visit, they have their heads stuck to them it seems. It appears to be fashionable, and apple exudes that type of attitude and seems to say to the apple customer that they will be fashionable and hip by buying its products. 

Not saying there aren't cool and useful things about apple products. My personality has always been to shun that "hip" and "its cool, you are cool, I am cool and sophisticated because I have this product" attitude. 

Tell you what, I'm waiting for the next gen of computer technology where you have a phone or a little box on your keychain and when you flip a switch a virtual keyboard and monitor pop out and there's your computer! That would be cool.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nah, just a classic Wise statement.
> 
> Rob used to have a boss he called the seagull, guy came in screeching and poopin' all over then left.


What's it called when you're in a crowded elevator and emit some rancid bodily odors just before you exit?

Or join a conversational group at a fancy party, emit those same fumes, and then move to the next circle of talkers?

:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> my daughter wanted one so I got reading about them on the net.I got her one, but want I learned is the ipad is just a Iphone without the phone.


It was my understanding that an iPad can have some computing functions, plus the ability to store books.

I do know the iPod Touch (aka iTouch) is just an iPhone without the phone.


and Chris. if you want a small computing device with a standard keypad, wouldn't you be happier with a so called "notebook".

Seems to me if you add a physical keypad one is defeating the best attribute of an iPad. 

BTW, I've heard raves about the virtual keypad on the iPad.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Wise, I have an HTC touch pro II windows 6.5 mobile and just upgraded to a T-Mobile g2 with Android 2.2. Android is better with the sole exception of outlook syncing.


 I have been looking at a new android phone for a while, but I really like the new WM7 platform as well. Should be seeing some new phones on other networks besides at&t and tmobile soon.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> It was my understanding that an iPad can have some computing functions, plus the ability to store books.
> 
> I do know the iPod Touch (aka iTouch) is just an iPhone without the phone.
> 
> ...


The IPad can be used as a "Kindle" for any type of book and has tons of useful, and useless, time consuming apps!

A small netbook would not have the IOS to flawlessly network, share and push to other Mac products.

The keyboard on the IPad was very nice and easy to use. Adding a keyboard and stand just makes it easy to use as desktop type computer.

The apps were a big part of the conversation pertaining to using these in the classroom. There is a school district that purchased 1700, one for each student. They have their textbooks on it, do their homework and turn it in digitally, get school announcements and tons more. Someone made the comment that "Some (highschool) kids only use a pencil and paper at school, no where else!" 
It is too soon to have good data on the effectiveness of this type technology, but early reports look promising.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> The IPad can be used as a "Kindle" for any type of book and has tons of useful, and useless, time consuming apps!
> 
> A small netbook would not have the IOS to flawlessly network, share and push to other Mac products.
> 
> ...


Chris, I don't know what you do in the schools? 

Man....interesting comment on tech in schools. There are some strong pros and cons. They are still hashing out laptop etiquette in the universities. Sit at the back of the class and you'll see those laptop screens flip from notes to facebook all class long.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry,I seen the Ipad and automatically assumed Ipod touch,bad eyes
treat your school like a business,if you think it will help you obtain a better grade,go for it.
2nd thing would be will you still use it when your done school.
and most of all, if you happen to be the only one in class without one.get it:yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Chris, I don't know what you do in the schools?


Here is a secret, I'm not really a painter, but a painter groupie!
You don't want to get me started about school, I love what I do. It is a small rural school and I wear several hats, one of them being the "Technology/Media Specialist", so everything in the school tech related is my responsibility. Our school has some of the best technology in the district because my Principal supports it and I have written several Grants.
I get to travel to other schools and Districts to present, train and learn!



Paint and Hammer said:


> Man....interesting comment on tech in schools. There are some strong pros and cons. They are still hashing out laptop etiquette in the universities. Sit at the back of the class and you'll see those laptop screens flip from notes to facebook all class long.


My school is prek thru 6th Grade. There are two sides to the tech issue.

Old school teachers who believe students should line up in rows and learn by listening to a teacher lecture most of the day like we did, working out of encyclopedias and using pencil and paper (nothing wrong with that). They see cell phones, ITouches, Ipads and the like toys (with good reason).

Or teachers who embrace technology and use it in ways to deliver good content and engage students. 

I have kids who get excited about meaningful writing because they are writing a blog that "someone out in the real world" responded to. The kids do powerpoints and movies to show at assemblies and holiday programs. Our kids start on the computers in kindergarten, by the time they are in 6th grade there is not much they can't do on a computer or with a camera or video recorder. They create websites, wikis, blogs, many of them have their own GMail and Facebook accounts (not used at school) and chat and email each other. Ok, I'll shut up now!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

RCP
You got to teach the new tec.
I remember when I was in the 6th grade,they would not let you use a simple calculator.Then when you got to High School, they were like ,"what do you mean they didn't teach you guys how to use a calculator"
What shocks me now is no cursive writing .(in Canuck Land)
Was my spelling and punctuation ok on this post ,Teacher:whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> Here is a secret, I'm not really a painter, but a painter groupie!
> You don't want to get me started about school, I love what I do. It is a small rural school and I wear several hats, one of them being the "Technology/Media Specialist", so everything in the school tech related is my responsibility. Our school has some of the best technology in the district because my Principal supports it and I have written several Grants.
> I get to travel to other schools and Districts to present, train and learn!
> 
> ...


That's excellent, I'm encouraged to hear your enthusiasm! (not surprised) 

I'm also blown away to hear a school district spending so much on technology. 

I'll be the first to admit I'm building a painting business through the backdoor. I'm going to give this business can a good kick this year, but ultimately my long term goal (if I can stop working for myself) is to use my Industrial Arts (shops) teaching degree and get kids enthused about trades. Catch some of those who are missing the academics of school. 

I wouldn't turn down a full time teaching job...hmmm, there might be opportunities for us to do a 'link' of students in the future?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> Here is a secret, I'm not really a painter, but a painter groupie!


They still exist? Dang, I need one of those, haven't had one for close to 10 yrs

but seriously, 
glad the kids got good people like you working with them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> RCP
> You got to teach the new tec.
> I remember when I was in the 6th grade,they would not let you use a simple calculator.Then when you got to High School, they were like ,"what do you mean they didn't teach you guys how to use a calculator"
> What shocks me now is no cursive writing .(in Canuck Land)
> Was my spelling and punctuation ok on this post ,Teacher:whistling2:


Anyone here ever use a slide rule....or even know what one is?:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Anyone here ever use a slide rule....or even know what one is?:whistling2:


I have two in the drawer next to me. Yes I know how to use it - rudimentarily, although I used to know how to find logs etc.

Hell, I even remember working with an abacus in the cave :wheelchair:

EDIT: I was wrong, there are THREE in the drawer next to me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> I have two in the drawer next to me. Yes I know how to use it - rudimentarily, although I used to know how to find logs etc.
> 
> Hell, I even remember working with an abacus in the cave :wheelchair:
> 
> EDIT: I was wrong, there are THREE in the drawer next to me.


Now when you die someone will have to figure out what to do with all the stuff you been hanging on too.God you should see my dads house.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy crap.... all the cave paintings found by archeologist really are yours. That's why there called "Arch"eologist!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, I remember learning how to use an abacus in either 3rd or 4th grade.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Holy crap.... all the cave paintings found by archeologist really are yours. That's why there called "Arch"eologist!


Hahaha!

You guys went and did it again, this thread was all about me!


Wolf, we still use an abacus at school!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It's still about you Chris....you know we love ya.:yes: (And I can say that with complete sincerity cause I know your 6'5 ******* husband is a long way from Nebraska.:thumbup

You can't expect some of us old guys not to talk about the past....it's one of the ways we come to realize how far we've come......and, how old we really are.:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was just leafing thru the new APC Buyers guide and saw this ad.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41134058?gt1=43001


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, the wifes laptop just bit the dust for the final time, so I started researching IPads. I don't know if I'm looking at these things wrong, but they seem very limited in their capabilities. Even googled pro's and con's on them. I'm just not all that impressed with them. For the same money I can get her a 17.3" laptop with great storage, fast processors, Blu-Ray DVD, and the ability to run multiple programs at once.

Am I missing something about these IPads other than their looks and touch screens?

And looking at comparable MacBooks, you're looking at close to 2 grand. (Not in my life......)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on how you plan to use it. I would not replace a laptop or desktop with an IPad. Seth Godin just wrote an interesting blog here.

I would not want to do a lot of typing or "work" on it. For surfing the web, using as a kindle, using media is fine. The apps that are available are pretty neat, a lot you cannot use on a laptop.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Now when you die someone will have to figure out what to do with all the stuff you been hanging on too.God you should see my dads house.


Is your Dad a widower? My Mom is a widow. Think it maybe a match ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Speaking of 'money maker'....Apple is about to hit 10 billion downloaded Apps..

http://www.apple.com/startpage/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Okay, the wifes laptop just bit the dust for the final time, so I started researching IPads. I don't know if I'm looking at these things wrong, but they seem very limited in their capabilities. Even googled pro's and con's on them. I'm just not all that impressed with them. For the same money I can get her a 17.3" laptop with great storage, fast processors, Blu-Ray DVD, and the ability to run multiple programs at once.
> 
> Am I missing something about these IPads other than their looks and touch screens?
> 
> And looking at comparable MacBooks, you're looking at close to 2 grand. (Not in my life......)



Smart man, and I feel the same way. Its overpriced and is pretty much a toy, no one would ever use them to do serious work. 

As for MBP I would never pay that much for a laptop either just to have to spend another $100 to install windows 7. I will say that the hardware is very nice and usually of the best components. However there are other makers I can say the same about such as Asus. 

For a laptop I wouldn't go with anything over 15.5" unless it was a desktop replacement. 

I was just looking at this one on newegg. This is a top of the line quad core laptop with a very nice graphics card in it. Would be a very fast computer for work and play.

Asus N61 

$899 with promo code EMCKJHJ22 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

We figured on going with a 17.3" as a way of replacing both her laptop and desktop. For what the memory would've cost to update the desktop, and the repairs for the laptop, it was a no brainer as far as I was concerned. There are some real good deals out there for under $700 right now. Once she makes up her mind, it's just going to be an early Valentine's present.

Me - I'm happy with my Sony Vaio desktops, even though the one I use the most is only limited to 2gig of ram. I don't do any gaming so it works well for me.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> We figured on going with a 17.3" as a way of replacing both her laptop and desktop. For what the memory would've cost to update the desktop, and the repairs for the laptop, it was a no brainer as far as I was concerned. There are some real good deals out there for under $700 right now. Once she makes up her mind, it's just going to be an early Valentine's present.
> 
> Me - I'm happy with my Sony Vaio desktops, even though the one I use the most is only limited to 2gig of ram. I don't do any gaming so it works well for me.


I just wrote this long response to you on Mac and PC (I'm a Apple guy).....blah, blah, blah on my part. 

Nothing wrong with that choice for that product. 

I'm a hardened "no extended warranty" guy, BUT some places now offer a extended warranty and if you don't used it in the allotted time frame you get a gift card of the value of the cost of the warranty back.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Unbeknownst to me the wife went ahead and bought herself another laptop. The doorbell rang and there stood the FedEx guy with her new computer. Told the wife when she got home, that I was planning to pay for it. She said I did....she put it on one of _my_ credit cards. LOL. Now I'm awake at this hour making an on-line payment in full to pay off the card. (All I know is that if I would've pulled that stunt with one of _her_ cards, I'd be hearing about it until my last day.) Anyway, no harm done, she's happy, I'm $661 less in my bank account, and the world goes on.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It depends on just whet you want the ipad to do. Currently, they don't except flash, or (i think) html 5. Have a slow processor, and lousy cameras. There are currently better tablets out there and you will see a real boom in the next 12 months.

I use a netbook on site, but I would consider these two tablets for various reasons.


Motorola Xoom
Blackberry Playbook I lean towards the Playbook because it will sync with my phone via bluetooth, but think the Xoom is a better piece for now.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

these tablet makers are pretty smart. seems to me they are making money selling people unneeded stuff.


----------

